# engine compartment black



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

hey guys, got a long cold winter ahead started painting the motor last night took the A/C off and all the brackets and tons of masking. its coming right along. My question is all the black components under the the hood such as A/C brackets, alternator, fender wells,radiator support and most of the black components is it all the same 60 % gloss black?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Yes, everything you listed including the firewall in the engine compartment is 60% gloss black except for the bottom of the hood which is 30% gloss black,


----------



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

thank you, whats the best way to paint the items? sand it prime it and paint it or just scuff up and paint over the existing.?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Depends on how good the existing coating is. If it's in good shape, not peeling, hasn't worn through, etc. then scuff, clean, and paint should work fine.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with Mr. Bear. I touched up a couple small places on my '67's firewall that had peeled due to pressure washing. The original body color was underneath. I don't think they used primer under the underhood paint....So, I'd just scuff lightly and shoot. I forget what brand low-gloss paint I used, but the match was so good I can not tell where I touched it up. Ditto on the fenderwell where the battery cable rubbed the original paint. on my Baltimore built car, the gloss level is low, about 20%....not 60% on these parts. My alternator brackets, etc are higher gloss.


----------



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks Bear and geeteeoguy, in some spots the paints is peeling and the underneath is showing no major rust or anything like that on the fernderwells. The radaitor support and batter box has surface rust around those parts i was going to wire brush them andd sand than a little primer and paint. The cars never really had a "real" paint job before someone previously tapped off all the chrome and and windows and sprayed so the firewall still looks like it did from 67, orginal chalk writing on it still.


----------



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

whats the correct blue for a 67 Pontiac 400, is it the flat blue or the metallic blue?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Your 67 block is metalic blue, here are a couple screenshots from the GTO restoration guide on some of the engine compartment paint;










The image illustration mentions 64 but applies to 64-67 for the inner fenders or splash shields;


----------



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

thank you! thast perfect ! helped me tons!


----------



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

is the 60 % gloss black the same as semi gloss? I cant find the 60 % but only the semi gloss


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes....semi gloss is about 60%. For the 20%, it's referred to as "semi flat".


----------



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Also,

You can mix 6 parts of Rust-Oleum Gloss black with 4 parts Rust-Oleum Flat black, dilute with an oil based thinner and spray. The gloss is perfect and holds up well.


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

67 GTO said:


> is the 60 % gloss black the same as semi gloss? I cant find the 60 % but only the semi gloss


Sites like AMES Performance have a good selection of "spray bomb" cans with a variety of colors, and a general guide as to where they are used.


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

05GTO said:


> Also,
> 
> You can mix 6 parts of Rust-Oleum Gloss black with 4 parts Rust-Oleum Flat black, dilute with an oil based thinner and spray. The gloss is perfect and holds up well.


I am in the process of building a makeshift paint booth in my shop, and thinking of giving this formula a try. I have an old spray gun I have not used in many years... as a general starting point, how many parts of the thinner should a person add to the mix?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

leeklm said:


> I am in the process of building a makeshift paint booth in my shop, and thinking of giving this formula a try. I have an old spray gun I have not used in many years... as a general starting point, how many parts of the thinner should a person add to the mix?


It has been a few years, but I think it was 3 or 4 parts of the paint mix to 1 part thinner. You can see the painted inner fenders, firewall and undercarriage in my photo gallery. Check out my makeshift paint booth as well.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Paint data sheets or can usually have some thinning instructions as well.


----------



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

I have been using some dupli color rattle cans.. I don't have a spray gun or an air compressor big enough to do that and the motor is still in the car.


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

I've used the hi temp paint for grills and wood stoves. Perfect match.


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

Look for GM Chassis and Restoration Reconditioning black. That is the 100% correct paint. It's very expensive and hard to find, but you can usually get it at corvette restoration sites.


----------



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank you dr Burns im assuming that's what you used on your resto im assuming.


----------



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

is this the correct paint?
GM Restoration Paint


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

That's the stuff! I got it from the same place. Painted the frame, suspension, underbody, etc. It will also be used do the engine compartment.


----------



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

wohooo! should be ordering it soon! pay day is a day away! can It be brushed on to? and any suggested ways of brushing it on?


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

I would not brush it on. Cheapest alternative to a spray gun is to get a few of those aerosol sprayers with the jar. I think they're called preval.


----------

